# Is Tony Anthony (Taming the Tiger) a liar?



## Moireach (Mar 31, 2011)

I was looking him up and I came across pages who said there was no proof for any of his claims and that he has been lying the whole time.

Here is the link, Tony Anthony - lying evangelist | The Rational Response Squad

Does anybody know anything about this?


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Mar 31, 2011)

I do not know anything about Tony Anthony, but I do know that there a tons of martial art federations. One could win some obscure tournament and technically be a world champion.


----------



## Marrow Man (Mar 31, 2011)

I don't even know who Tony Anthony is, but I wouldn't believe anything that the so-called "Rational Response Squad" puts out.


----------



## Moireach (Mar 31, 2011)

Absolutely Tim. I wanted to ask on here before believing atheists. But just because they are atheists it doesn't mean I should totally write it off without asking.
Until I hear more of course I give the man the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## Marrow Man (Mar 31, 2011)

Agreed, atheists certainly can tell the truth. But these guys have a track record of twisting the truth and not presenting things in a truthful light. They are very sophomoric and not to be take seriously. The times I've heard them attempt to defend themselves in public (at least the pseudonymously ill-named Brian Sapient) they have come across looking bad and rather childish. In fact, I'm surprised they are still in business. Last I heard, Sapient was living with either his parents or girlfriend while the other party paid the bills. They were supposedly trying to raise enough money to stay afloat and were struggling to do so. I honestly hadn't heard anything from them in a couple of years.


----------



## Moireach (Mar 31, 2011)

Well it's got to be a good sign that nobody has heard anything about this before.


----------

